# Update! It's a boy :)



## saphino

Hi girls this was my scan at 12+4.

Totally confused by forked nubs/skull/angle theories!! Please guess...having gender scan next week...i'm just impatient!!



https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab271/smartini_2010/baby/photo1.jpg

https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab271/smartini_2010/baby/photo2.jpg


----------



## Mark&Annie

From what I've read, forks can appear in both genders. The second pic looks like a truer profile pic so I'd guess boy by the angle.


----------



## Sarah lo

That's s lovely clear picture :)

I want to say girl because the nub looks like its pointing straight down to me :)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

:pink: nub is pointing down x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl! :)


----------



## bookworm0901

:pink:


----------



## onceisenough1

Boy


----------



## imaswimmer2

What a clear shot! I say girl


----------



## saphino

Thanks all...am secretly hoping for a girl as it'll be our last and we already have our little guy. Obviously i'll be happy either way, but I do like pink!!

Will update next week!!

xxx


----------



## sfish

Id guess girl x


----------



## capegirl7

I'd say boy


----------



## ArmyWife91210

im going with girl :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

Ild guess girl :)


----------



## Misscalais

:pink:


----------



## saphino

This is making me TOO excited! Roll on next week xxx


----------



## Alpinestars

Surely it has to be pink !!!????!!!!
X


----------



## lesh07

Girl. X


----------



## saphino

Any more?? Scan this weekend!! Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl !!!!!!!


----------



## amytrisha

:pink:


----------



## AimeeM

Very clear girl nub!! Parallel to spine and forked, girl.


----------



## saphino

Blimey so many girl guesses it's making me nervous! X


----------



## saphino

It's tomorrow!!! Any more for any more? X


----------



## saphino

Well it's a boy!!!
x


----------



## amytrisha

saphino said:


> Well it's a boy!!!
> x

Wow, congratulations! :D:blue:


----------



## sfish

Congratulations x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Congratulations!! :blue: x x

Maybe a few theories blown out the window with this one ;)


----------



## hollymomabear

Congrats!


----------



## Alpinestars

Congratulations !!!
That nub fooled so many of us !!!
X


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on a little man! So would never have guessed boy though lol!


----------

